# 3 Mini Lops for adoption



## DazyDaizee (Oct 13, 2009)

As many of you have read, these are the remaining babies available from my foster litter of 10 born on 7/23/09. Handled from day one and mother rabbit was very friendly. Mother rabbit & 7 others were surrendered to the humane society, 3 gave birth within the first week or two there. 6 babies have been adopted, 1 is in foster with the rabbit rescue, momma rabbit was adopted. Transport within a reasonable distance may be able to be arranged. PM or reply for more info or if you are interested.

These three are available:

Bosky
Fawn male






Bosky is an active rabbit who loves attention, but is content to explore and play on his own, as well. He can be a little dominant with other rabbits, but gets along well with those who are more submissive. This will likely improve more after he's neutered, as well. He is a little character and will keep you entertained with his antics.

Kicks
Tri-color broken male





Kicks is a quiet rabbit who really comes out of his shell when he's in the company of other rabbits. He would do best with a companion as he's shy and less secure on his own. He is more content to sit with you and be petted than to explore on his own. He's very friendly and mild mannered, though he will binky and play once he's comfortable in his surroundings.

Piccolini
Tri-color broken male





Piccolini was one of the runts of the litter. He has a lot of personality and has a good balance of independent and affectionate behavior. He gets along well with others and would do great with a rabbit companion.

These rabbits are to be adopted as pets only and must be neutered once they are of age. There is no adoption fee, but you must sign a contract to neuter, and this will be at the adopter's expense. Any questions, PM or reply here.
Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2009)

wish we we're closer.


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 13, 2009)

They are adorable! I especially like Kicks  I hope they find their forever homes soon. 

Did you place any of the others with RO members?


----------



## DazyDaizee (Oct 13, 2009)

Kicks is especially adorable 
We're unofficially keeping Iggy, and had already committed to keeping Scotty.. Two were adopted by an RO member, and the other two were adopted by a vet. Hoping to find equally great homes for the remaining 3! I know that the one in foster will find a great home, too!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 14, 2009)

keeping my fingers crossed on a quick and gud adoption...good luck they all are cuties!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww I'm in love with all 3! Too bad we aren't closer and too bad we already have 4! Good luck finding these sweeties families.


----------



## bunny_lover907 (Oct 14, 2009)

I want kicks. He is sooooooo cute. I wish I lived closer. I live in Ky. Tooo far.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 14, 2009)

aawww good luck in finding them homes, they are too c ute


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 14, 2009)

Bosci has my heart...
:inlove:


----------



## DazyDaizee (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish I had the time and money for a cross country trip to deliver these bunnies, everyone is too far! I want to know that they go to good homes, though, I feel bad sending them to the rescue unless they're going into foster homes...


----------



## pherber12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww, so cute. Why are there never any sweet buns for adoption near me??


----------



## ArtbyMollie (Oct 18, 2009)

just like everyone else they are soo beautiful, and soo far away. why arnt there any lops in michigan! if you are having trouble finding homes for them I would suggest http://www.goosmoose.com the rabbit forums have an adoption section and everyone is very friendly there! good luck wish I was closer!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 18, 2009)

*ArtbyMollie wrote: *


> just like everyone else they are soo beautiful, and soo far away. why arnt there any lops in michigan! if you are having trouble finding homes for them I would suggest http://www.goosmoose.com the rabbit forums have an adoption section and everyone is very friendly there! good luck wish I was closer!


The goosemoose rabbit forums are hardly used. Anyone rehoming a rabbit has better luck here. GM is mainly rat people .


----------



## DazyDaizee (Oct 18, 2009)

Agreed.. I use Goosemoose, too, but mainly just for rat issues, which I've had plenty of lately. Never notice much of any activity in the other forums...
Someone who works at my rabbits' vet might be interested in one of them.. hopefully I'll hear back soon.. And I posted a notice there, so maybe some good rabbit owners will be in touch.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 19, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> wish we we're closer.


Me, too! They are beautiful. :hearts:


----------



## Envyme (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohh they are sooo cute. Man why do I have to live so far away! What beautiful buns!! :inlove:



Piccolini seems like a doll and soo perfect for Miss.Delilah!


----------



## SherbetInk (Oct 23, 2009)

I so wish I lived closer! but I am stuck in WA xD


----------



## Mika77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi pherber12 

If you look on petfinder there are many, many cute bunnies for adoption in Quebec. Not sure how far they are from your town but I'm sure some of them must be within driving distance. I'm in Ontario and there are bunnies for adoption everywhere, not all of them are as cute as these little babies but they are all sweet and cute.


----------



## Zoomom (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been looking for a companion for my bunny, but have been hesitant to get a male, as I already have a male (neutered) and read that it's easier to introduce females to males. What do you think? I live in Dracut, and saw these boys on the Lowell Humane Society website, and now I see them here!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Nov 3, 2009)

Right now there are two families who MAY be interested in the two tri-colors, but Bosky is still available for sure (and the others are not definite yet). All the boys are still living together without problems, so I do think that they would be able to bond well with another neutered male after they've been neutered. Personally, I'd like to see Piccolini & Kicks go together, but Kicks definitely needs a companion. I worry about unnecessary stress on him if he's placed on his own. I think he would be easy to bond with another bunny, but it might be overly stressful for him to go to a home alone before bonding can take place.

Bosky is definitely more independent. He's funny and has a lot of personality, but he's not the cuddly type. He likes people and likes to be pet on his own terms. He'd definitely keep you entertained. Because he has such a strong personality and at one point showed a dislike of two of the rabbits, I think he might be a little more difficult to bond (but definitely possible, because he lives with 4 others now and there haven't been any fights).

I will find out about Kicks & Piccolini soon. The ones you saw on Lowell Humane Society site are related, but LHS won't take my boys back to adopt out because they're full with rabbits. LHS got 8 rabbits surrendered. 3 gave birth. House Rabbit Network took one litter and some adults, I took one litter & mom, and LHS kept one litter and some adults. HRN took one baby to foster & adopted out the mother of my litter. I adopted out 4 babies privately. Now HRN will be listing these boys on their site once they're neutered, but nobody has space for them.. so they're with me until they find a home.


----------



## Zoomom (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm, I would be nervous about adopting another rabbit that was showing signs of being dominant, as my Elvis seems like he would be fairly dominant- I haven't seen him around other rabbits, but he will go after the cats if they try to mess with him. If they leave them alone he's fine with them though, and he gets along great with my dogs though, he even plays with my small dog, it's adorable. I kind of liked the idea of a more submissive baby that wouldn't try to take Elvis' place. I have never tried to introduce bunnies though, I just know that is how it would work with dogs.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

I so want Bosky...he totally has my heart. too bad u r in MA good luck!!!


----------

